# ATTN: NAZIs



## JBeukema (Nov 9, 2010)

how can you hate this?







Or this?







Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## ekrem (Nov 9, 2010)

I am no NAZI, I suppose you're implying those girls on the pictures are of mixed race? Yes?
I don't find them über-attractive. There are more beautiful women to use as an example to confront bigotry against the subject of racism and intolerance. But then again taste and attraction to women varies from person to person.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Nov 9, 2010)

They aint getting any.

Nazi sexuality is 10% preference for goats, and 90% sour grapes.


----------



## ekrem (Nov 9, 2010)

That's a nice hair-cut


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 9, 2010)

hey, nothing wrong with them. you just cannot let someone else know that they are jewish or your mistress. because in that case you will have to kill them.


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 9, 2010)

ekrem said:


> I am no NAZI, I suppose you're implying those girls on the pictures are of mixed race? Yes?



Juden, actually.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 9, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> how can you hate this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 DANGER--nipple infraction


----------



## Liability (Nov 9, 2010)

dilloduck said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > how can you hate this?
> ...



It comes close to a nipple slip, but I surmise (from my careful scrutiny) that Ms. Portman is adequately covered in terms of areola exposure.


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 9, 2010)

Shut the fuck up, Dillo


----------



## IanC (Nov 9, 2010)

its funny how the stormfront types like DNA evidence except when it puts the Askenazi smack dab in the middle of the white race.


----------



## ekrem (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't know if she is Jewish or she votes for us. Who gives a f anyway?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 9, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> how can you hate this?


I don't like tattoos but I'll need more pictures to make a decision on this girl.


----------



## elvis (Nov 9, 2010)

The Nazis would say these evil Jewish girls have put a spell on you.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## elvis (Nov 9, 2010)

Jeremy said:


>



now that's just plain gorgeous right there.


----------



## Tank (Nov 9, 2010)

Jewish chicks have always been hot, high maintenance but hot.


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 9, 2010)

elvis said:


> The Nazis would say these evil Jewish girls have put a spell on you.


She's not a witch. She's you!


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 9, 2010)

elvis said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Lose the flags...


----------



## mal (Nov 9, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> how can you hate this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You Live in Idaho?...

Seriously, Since they Skin's Fragged Alan Berg here in Denver DECADES ago, I haven't seen nor heard from those Douchers.

Where are you Running into all the Nazis?



peace...


----------



## mal (Nov 9, 2010)

peace...


----------



## mal (Nov 9, 2010)

JBeukema said:


>



I just want to lightly nibble the nipples... 



peace...


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 9, 2010)

dilloduck said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > how can you hate this?
> ...



HUSH!!!

Let us have our moment!


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 9, 2010)

I can never figure out if I should love Natalie Portman for being in The Professional, or hate her for being in Episode I-III.


----------



## Liability (Nov 9, 2010)

Montrovant said:


> I can never figure out if I should love Natalie Portman for being in The Professional, or hate her for being in Episode I-III.



She's a goofy brain-washed sheeple lib.

But, on the other hand, she's also eye candy.


----------



## Ozmar (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Ozmar (Nov 9, 2010)

Tank said:


> Jewish chicks have always been hot, high maintenance but hot.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 9, 2010)

Tatoos sind verboten


----------



## Ozmar (Nov 9, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Tatoos sind verboten


----------



## elvis (Nov 9, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Tatoos sind verboten



like butta!!


----------



## Ozmar (Nov 9, 2010)

Hmpf!


----------



## mal (Nov 10, 2010)

OK... Knock that BS off NOW!...



peace...


----------



## blastoff (Nov 10, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> how can you hate this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jews, huh?  Well okay then I'll volunteer to try to screw 'em to death.  And, what the hell, toss in the black chick too.


----------



## Ozmar (Nov 10, 2010)

blastoff said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > how can you hate this?
> ...



You can have at 'em after I'm done.


----------



## Ozmar (Nov 10, 2010)

I dunno, but this is one sexy Jew!


----------



## dvinman (Nov 12, 2010)

Tank said:


> Jewish chicks have always been hot, high maintenance but hot.



Oh really? Depends on your opinion of "hot"


----------



## mal (Nov 12, 2010)

True... But ALL of this Irrelevant to Race.



peace...


----------



## editec (Nov 12, 2010)

out of 750 Nobel prizes ever given out?

Here's the list of our Jewish chums who were credited with advancing mankind and being recognized by the Nobel committee for having done so, too.



> *Literature*
> 
> 
> 1910 - Paul Heyse
> ...


 
All in all I'd say for a people with a world population that is far less than 1% of the world's population, their contributions to mankind are rather impressive.

Now I realize how annoying such facts are to NAZIs.

That's why I bothered to post them.

Speaking as a WHITE guy raised in an anti-Semetic environment and also one who ended up having to take one hell of a lot of Hebrew NAZI anti-Gentilism, all I have to say to the JEWS who act like NAZIs and to the Gentiles who act like NAZIs is this.

Go fuck yourselves.

Nobody else wants to.


----------



## dvinman (Nov 23, 2010)

The Zionist War For World Domination       

My Name Is Brother Nathanael Kapner.
I Am A "Street Evangelist."

I Grew Up As A Jew.
I Am Now An Orthodox Christian.

I Wish To Warn How Zionist Jews
Are Destroying Christianity Throughout The World 

Real Zionist News


----------

